# Mixing mud for flat boxes



## lifeloverfl (Apr 8, 2016)

I decided to try using a flat box for a large job. What's the ratio or how much water are you adding to five gallons of mud?


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

too thick is hard to push, too wet the mud spill of the box when you make horizontal flat. start with 3 or 4 cup of water.


----------



## lifeloverfl (Apr 8, 2016)

I would say I used that much water and am using a level5 flat box. It is just incredibly difficult to push the mud out.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

1-2 cup, so I can be used by hand.

We use tapepro with powerass. so it gets through..


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

lifeloverfl said:


> I would say I used that much water and am using a level5 flat box. It is just incredibly difficult to push the mud out.



Try a little more water u will be surprised how much easier it is with even half a cup more if it's too hard put a little more water if it's spilling out everywhere thicken it up with A little more mud everyone is different my boss loves it really thick he only uses one cup to a bucket but I like it with about 3 cups seems to glide on like butter on bread for me trial and error is the best recipe I like to give it one run and then adjust to my liking sometimes I need a little more water and it makes it so much easier and nicer finish same with flushing internals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

*Level 5 Boxes*

Lifeloverfl; Sent you a private message to give me a call re: your box. Want to make sure it's functioning properly! Check your messages and give me a call!

Thank you! Level 5 Tools


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

lifeloverfl said:


> I would say I used that much water and am using a level5 flat box. It is just incredibly difficult to push the mud out.


Lubricate. Remove the springs. They just get in the way.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah no need for Springs just more to clean I have t2 tapepro boxes and the a made without and there way better than the old ones with Springs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

New boxes are always harder to run. The seal they come with is really tight. You'll break it in after a few jobs and it'll be easier to use.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Also drop some soap in the mud same amount u would do dishes and watch that baby glide


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

No set amount of water, every bucket/batch is different. For block/second coat I add water until the burp lays down. You don't want it to stay peaked up like a volcano. I also add a squirt of soap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigahshark (Jan 8, 2015)

I guess it depends on mud thickness out of the box, I have used mud straight from the box that was SUPER hard probably older mud. I would say just make the mud consistent so that it is easy for you to used, like others have said to soft then it is messy, to hard then it will be hard to apply, everyone has their own consistency of mud to their liking i think you should just experiment a little to find yours.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

You don't need much water and with different kinds of compound it's hard to tell you how much water to add I like to add a little water and then a little Mad Max with my compound also spring tension can make it hard to push but that's going to change. There's a new design coming out


----------

